# Anybody had a 'strobing problem with their reversing camera?



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

We have a sony b&w camera and monitor on the RV which has taken to acting strangely.

The first symptom is that sometimes when selecting reverse on the gear shift the picture comes on and 'strobes' vertically up the screen. Selecting neutral and reverse a few times in succession seems to clear it. I thought this pointed to a dodgy switch in the reversing selector, till symptom two turned up.
This occurs when driving along with the reversing camera on (I tend to do this when dragging the car just for peace of mind). After a few hours of faultless operation the strobing effect will suddenly start, and cant be stopped by turning on and off.

Any ideas what could be the cause. Duncan and I have checked all the connections we could get to and they seemed fine.


----------



## des (Aug 13, 2005)

yes, mine does the same sort of thing on occasions. i have wondered if it was caused by local power lines. i have a voyager system, and i suspect the cameras are made vy sony. in any case, the problem always disappears within a minute or so of setting off. has never re-occurred en route. hope this reassures you.

des


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Mine was doing simular things when I bought it, after cleaning the lens and the connections ( co-ax ) all was fine.
I think the stobe effect is the charging wave from the alternator

Loddy


----------

